# Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren



## Hagalaz (31. Jan. 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Und zwar geht es darum das ich vor kurzem in einem Aquarienshop gesehen habe, dass die __ Pfennigkraut als Unterwasserpflanze fürs Aquarium verkaufen hatte ich bis dahin noch nie gesehen und bei mir im Teich überlebt es auch nicht vollkommen untergetaucht.
Hat einer von euch da andere Erfahrungen? Würde mich nämlich schonmal reizen es zu probieren.

Grüße


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*

Hallo,

es gibt leider eine blöde Mode unter den Anbietern von __ Aquarienpflanzen: Pflanzen verkaufen, die nur eine begrenzte Zeit untergetaucht überleben können. Das Pfennigkraut gehört zu diesen Pflanzen, mit ihm geht es sogar relativ lange, aber es verliert sehr schnell das gute Aussehen. Übrigens werden sogar Palmen als Unterwasserpflanzen angeboten, das sind absolute Todeskandidaten.


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt leider eine blöde Mode unter den Anbietern von __ Aquarienpflanzen: Pflanzen verkaufen, die nur eine begrenzte Zeit untergetaucht überleben können. Das Pfennigkraut gehört zu diesen Pflanzen, mit ihm geht es sogar relativ lange, aber es verliert sehr schnell das gute Aussehen. Übrigens werden sogar Palmen als Unterwasserpflanzen angeboten, das sind absolute Todeskandidaten.



Na so blöd ist das von denen doch garnicht.
Wenn die Pflanzen vergammeln mußte neue kaufen, wenn die gelösten Nährstoffe für einen zusätzlichen Schwung Algen sorgen mußt was gegen Algen kaufen. Also alles nach dem Konzept wir wollen nur euer bestes, euer Geld  

LG René


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*

Danke Werner, dann hatte ich also Recht mit meiner Vermutung schade...


----------



## pema (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*

Hallo zusammen,
es mag sein, dass das Pfennigkraut, isoliert als Pflanze in den Teichgrund gesetzt ,nicht wirklich gedeiht...mein am Teichrand gesetztes Pfennigkraut wächst allerdings jedes Jahr munter in den Teich hinein und bildet dicke Polster (unter Wasser), die ich jeden Herbst abschneide. Es bildet lange Wurzeln und sieht nicht mitgenommen aus Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch den Winter im Wasser überstehen würde - allerdings so wie die Pflanze am Ufer es auch tut...sie verliert alle Blätter und treibt zum Frühjahr wieder neu aus.

pema


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*

Also bei mir in der Wanne wächst das   auch untergetaucht. Gebe mal davon aus das es das Pfennigkraut ist welches Ihr meint. Das Kraut rund um die Solar-Platte
Hat unter Wasser zwar etwas andere Blätter aber das es schlecht wächst oder Blätter verliert sehe ich so nicht.
.....also das es im Winter die Blätter verliert....bisschen angegriffen sehen die Blätter der Landpflanze aus, aber das generel das Laub abgeworfen wird sehe ich nicht. Ist auch unter dem Eis schön grün.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*

 Eis ist wieder runter. Rechts am Rand die Blätter auf dem Uferrand (Boschungsmatte) und in der Mitte Bilder von Pflanzen die untergetaucht gepflanzt sind. Bestimmt schon seid dem Sommer. Bilder von eben. 04.02.2014....nix mit Laub verlieren derzeit. Und kleine 10 cm Schnee waren auch schon mal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW:  Pfennigkraut unter Wasser kultivieren*

Hi Totto,

bei den Trieben die sich da dauerhaft im tieferen Wasser befinden sieht man aber auch schon das das Pfennigkraut dort Probleme hat. Die Triebe sind deswegen nur noch an der Triebspitze dicht beblättert und dahinter fast völlig kahl

Von ganz alleine können auch schon mal Pflanzen an Standorten wachsen wo sie normalerweise nicht anzutreffen sind (wie bei mir z.B letztes Jahr die Lupinen und kleinblütige Königskerze direkt im Spülsaum am Teichrand. Mit den Wurzeln dauerhaft im Wasser vom keimen bis zur Blüte:crazy

MfG Frank


----------



## Kamilah (9. Apr. 2014)

Ich hatte letzten Herbst etwas __ Pfennigkraut ins Aquarium gesetzt und das Zeug wucherte wie irre, so dass ich es letztendlich wieder rausnehmen mußte.
Also im 20° warmen Aquariumwasser haben die sich auch unter Wasser sichtlich wohl gefühlt.
Kann also nicht bestätigen, dass das Pfennigkraut unter Wasser nicht überleben kann.

Blüten gibt es unter Wasser logischerweise nicht, die erscheinen nur, wenn die Pflanze über Wasser wächst.


----------



## lotta (9. Apr. 2014)

Mein __ Pfennigkraut wächst auch unter Wasser, sogar im noch recht kühlen Teich


----------

